# Need a New Plate?



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Hey fellas!
I don't post over here much, if at all. But, I found a couple of sites that some of you might find useful. They are..

http://www.blankplates.com/

http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/li...aska&text=Doornob&plate=Mountains&r=795368371

Thought maybe you could customize a plate for the model car you're working on with this.

Hooty


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=252754


----------

